# I only carry when its not safe



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Obviously, I take my gun when I know I'm going into dangerous places, like down dark alleys, city streets at night, or the "bad side of town."

I don't bother taking my gun to places where I know I'm going to be safe. 

For the benefit of Forum members, I thought I'd list all the safe places that I go and know I won't be needing my gun:

When I go out to eat, for example, what could be safer than a Luby's cafeteria?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luby%27s_massacre

If I'm hungry for fast food, I know I'll be safe. (http://press-register-news-desk.blogs.al.com/default.asp?item=274679) (http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18294552/) (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Huberty) 

I know I'm always safe when I go to get my mail at the post office. (http://www.alternet.org/story/24798/) 

Schools are always a safe place, so I don't bother with a gun when I go to check on my children's progress. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/School_shootings#Well_known_shootings)

And of course, colleges are also safe places to go. (http://www.daytondailynews.com/n/content/oh/index/news/nation-world/vatechshootings.html)

I don't bother with guns at the mall, either. (http://deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,660195178,00.html) 

If I go visit friends at NASA, I know I'll be safe. (http://www.metafilter.com/60495/Nasa-shooting)

And of course, I never need a gun a work. (http://www.workplaceviolence911.com/Articles/articles.jsp?listType=1015)

The safest place to be, of course is in your own home. (http://www.nbc12.com/news/state/6988702.html) (http://www.home-invasion.com/index.php) 

So, like I said, the only place you really need a gun is in dark alleys and when you go to the bad side of town. If you avoid those places, then I guess you really don't need a gun at all.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh yeah, I almost forgot. I don't need a gun at church, either. (http://www.ctlibrary.com/ct/1999/october25/9tc14a.html)

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Yep!!!*

 Here I thought you had flip out on us Wandering Man. How sad but ture in all those cases. May they rest in peace.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Don't forget hospitals. They're safe, especially with the cracker-jack security most of them have. 

My wife's having a C-Section in 3 weeks and I'm going nuts thinking about the security. We took the tour of the place and any moron can walk into the maternity ward. The only "guard" is a 70 year old woman at the reception desk. Makes you want to "not see" the no weapons sign.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Obviously, I take my gun when I know I'm going into dangerous places, like down dark alleys, city streets at night, or the "bad side of town."
> 
> 
> 
> WM


Ahhhh, you learn well Grasshopper.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Todd said:


> Makes you want to "not see" the no weapons sign.


"What 'no weapons' sign? Oh, sorry, I must have missed it. But I sure am glad I had my pistol when that lunatic decided to shoot up the place."


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> "What 'no weapons' sign? Oh, sorry, I must have missed it. But I sure am glad I had my pistol when that lunatic decided to shoot up the place."


Exactly!


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Nice post!


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

That was a good post. I thought for sure some hacked your account until I read further. Nice job.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Wandering Man must have a lot of time on his hand, but I am glad he does. Great post thanks.:smt023


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> "What 'no weapons' sign? Oh, sorry, I must have missed it. But I sure am glad I had my pistol when that lunatic decided to shoot up the place."


Heck Yes!!!!

:smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023

:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> But I sure am glad I had my pistol when that lunatic decided to shoot up the place."


Yea, but if that happens, the left will just call us outlaws because we broke the law by carrying in the first place. :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Yea, but if that happens, the left will just call us outlaws because we broke the law by carrying in the first place. :mrgreen:


Yup, it a no-win situation. But I'd rather be a living law breaker and take my chances with a judge or jury than dead.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

What was it my grandfather told me oh yes," it is better to be tried by 12 than carried by 6"


----------



## polyguy (May 4, 2007)

Get a pat on the back for what you did, and then brought up on Federal charges right there in the ER...that is something.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Hypothetically of course, I'd get Mas Ayoob on the phone and probably plead not guilty under Doctrine of Necessity.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I only wear my seatbelt when I am likely to get in an automobile accident.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> I only wear my seatbelt when I am likely to get in an automobile accident.


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082

WM


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

Great group of posts!!!

i've always felt that wasy. Here I am in about 1934 with my trusty .22 rimfire which went with me everywhere I went 'cause all those places were dangerous - never knew when you might run into some of those dangerous predator rabbits!










And here I am last year at age 80 with the same philosophy - obviously it worked despite a couple of wars between -










The only safe places I know are my bed and shower - otherwise one of these go with me.










:smt1099 :smt023


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

OJ said:


> The only safe places I know are my bed and shower - otherwise one of these go with me.
> :smt1099 :smt023


I guess you never watched Alfred Hitchcock's movie "Psycho."

Nice pics. Glad the predator rabbits didn't get you.

:mrgreen:

WM


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I guess you never watched Alfred Hitchcock's movie "Psycho."
> 
> Nice pics. Glad the predator rabbits didn't get you.
> 
> ...


No kidding there, I didnt know just how dangerous they were till I watched that documentary by Monty Python (produced by Al Gore no doubt) and watched that rabbit just tear those knights to shreds.:anim_lol:


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

> I guess you never watched Alfred Hitchcock's movie "Psycho."


I feel guilty straying from what is one of the best thoought out threads I've seen in a long time on any forum - but, I can resist anything but temptation (and, at my age - finding some temptation is harder than resisting it :smt083 ).

At any rate, if the victim in "Psycho" had my welcoming committee, that shower would have been as safe as mine.



















Gives new meaning to the term "lap dog".

:smt1099 :smt023


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

OJ said:


> I feel guilty straying from what is one of the best thoought out threads I've seen in a long time on any forum - but, I can resist anything but temptation (and, at my age - finding some temptation is harder than resisting it :smt083 ).
> 
> At any rate, if the victim in "Psycho" had my welcoming committee, that shower would have been as safe as mine.
> 
> ...


I just showed these pics to my wife. I told her to stop bitching about my Blood Hound being too big.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

LOL!!!! Good looking puppies!!!!!


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words, all. Though litter mates, their personalities are a different as male vs. female can get.










Uhh - I'm Charley - could this question maybe wait until half time? Talk to my sister - girls aren't into football.










I'm Katie - I sit like a lady. My brother's an uncouth clod!

At last vet visit in October, he weighed in at 202# and she was a dainty 187#. They'll be three in June. :mrgreen:

:smt1099 :smt023


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Good Work*

Interesting observation on "safe" places.

Could we ever start a TOPIC called " THE ARMED CITIZEN" as sthey have in THE AMERICAN RIFLEMAN?

Around Atlanta we are visted with home invasions, holdups inside large malls, car jackings in the middle of the street in downtown areas, and on and on.

Recently, a car jacker kill a lady for her SUV right in morning traffice. An armed citizen saw it, chased the vehicle, the jacker bailed, turned and fired at the citizen who blew him away. CCW permit good as gold. NO CHARGES.

Regretable loss of a woman, wife and mother BUT the jacker will never do it again.

I know of many incidents here in GA where an armed citizen made the difference and saved lives.

Sharing these would be great. Just a thought.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

oooops! Forgot.....those are terrific dogs. Just babies.

I have a golden retrevier, yellow lab and two Jack Russell's who think they are bad to the bone.......they are!

My wife likes cats and so do I.......fried with lemon juice. :smt023


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*safe*

too true , too true wanderingman


----------

